# Clever latch on the cheap.



## tq60 (Sep 20, 2021)

We are building a project for the irrigation system that will have its own thread but we thought we would share an idea for our magnetic cover latch.

Our cover uses a set of parallel arms to swing down and away.

It was an afterthought so we did not have room for offset arms so we needed to come up with a way to keep the cover closed.

A local well stocked hardware store had nothing suitable.

Our space was about 5/8 inch and when closed is 2 parallel surfaces.

Went to the notions department for magnets as we were told they had some with screw holes.

Nothing suitable but we noticed some magnetic cup hooks.

Ordered 15 for 7 bucks.

Had a metal knob, not matching threads in both but close to 8-32 so we tapped both and cut a long screw as all thread.

Made a steel round for the magnet to grab as the project is aluminum.

One was existing hole, other side was close to our lettering, if only we made it a bit higher, we removed a bit from the back to clear the letters.

Made a tool from angle aluminum to hold the transfer punch perfect to have hole in cover align.

Photos of the parts and the catch.

Easy to make and can be in many places.

We have glued into wood the screwdriver magnets and a woodscrew in mating part, this worked much better for our applicatiin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Sep 20, 2021)

tq60 said:


> A local well stocked hardware store had nothing suitable.



I find that's always the way.

/rant on

The hardware store only expects people to say "I need a new faucet.".

However, I usually go in with:
I need a piece of rubber membrane about 1/8" thick and 3' by 4'......what have you got?
I need a piece of plastic block about 1" x 2"..........what have you got?
I need a piece of stainless sheet..........what have you got?
I need a thick chunk of aluminum.........what have you got?
What's the biggest piece of copper or brass that you have?

.........*and I do not care* if that piece of material is from a hockey puck, a cutting board, a garbage can, or a fitting or faucet.
or if it is from the plumbing section or fencing, or roofing, or automotive, etc.

I don't care what it was supposed to be; I know what I need and how to make the final part.

Think bigger people!
I do NOT want an "off the shelf" answer; think for yourself!

/rant off

-brino


----------



## hman (Sep 21, 2021)

It may just be a rant to you, but it's a way of life to me!  Many's the time I've been tasked with a project (sometimes self-tasked) and just wandered through a couple of stores in what I call a "creative fog" ... looking at everything on the shelves with all my attention on shapes, sizes, materials and thinking about combining this item with that for such-and-such subassembly.  Other times, I'll wander randomly through a store (even online) just to see what kind of stuff is available out there.  You can never predict when the memory of some obscurely available item will turn out to be "just what you need."


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 21, 2021)

sounds like me


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 21, 2021)

brino said:


> I find that's always the way.
> 
> /rant on
> 
> ...



Do you ask those questions in a "hardware store", or in a "home improvement center".  Those are NOT the same thing.  The former is almost extinct, having been replaced by the latter.  I know of a few actual hardware stores in the area, and I try to use them as much as possible.  But even they have moved to mostly carrying the same junk as the big box stores, except in smaller quantities and with less variety.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 21, 2021)

I have no proof but I think they all use the same stocking program. Since like the 90's if one big box doesn't have it, none of them do. I find most of my engineering stock in yard sales or in the materials and free section of CL. That "creative fog" is often what state of mind I'm in. And once I have the parameters for a future project I'm paying attention to what's available. 

Unless it's for a specific piece of hardware, the hardware store is basically worthless. We had an old Ace hardware that had been around since the 40's in Merced and it was a goldmine. Unless you've actually gone through a place like that, you have no idea what you're missing. And we who actually make stuff have every right to rant IMHO.


----------



## homebrewed (Sep 21, 2021)

Quite a few years back I was wandering through a store in that "I'll know it when I see it" mode, and the store assistant thought I was shoplifting!

Can't say I blame him, though, since I was picking stuff up, looking it over and then putting it back.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 21, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> Quite a few years back I was wandering through a store in that "I'll know it when I see it" mode, and the store assistant thought I was shoplifting!
> 
> Can't say I blame him, though, since I was picking stuff up, looking it over and then putting it back.


Been there, had the same shadow.


----------



## brino (Sep 21, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> Quite a few years back I was wandering through a store in that "I'll know it when I see it" mode, and the store assistant thought I was shoplifting!
> 
> Can't say I blame him, though, since I was picking stuff up, looking it over and then putting it back.



Yep I guess we look suspicious when we go up and down every isle looking at everything to see if it could be stock for the part we want to build.
I probably mutter to myself too, things like "no that's not thick enough" and "this could work if it didn't have that hole in it!"

-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 21, 2021)

I remember we were getting a Lowe’s and having felt disappointed by the other big box I went in one evening when it was fully stocked and not had the grand opening. I walked the whole place and besides the different layout found even though it coved what seemed like a whole city block, there was nothing different. I have to say our little Ace hardware must have somebody paying attention in the ordering dept because even though the whole store could fit in just the space the checkout are in HD, it has more what I need. And the best part is, if they don’t have I KNOW HD 10mi. away hasn’t got it so go online.


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 22, 2021)

Worse than not having what you want is the tease.

They'll carry maybe a dozen different sized taps.  But, you need the NF not the NC, so you spend half an hour looking around for it.
My favorite was the orange one selling a oxy-acetylene torch kit, but not the bottles.  

They stock what moves, at cut-throat prices, with a clientele that is women looking for "projects" for their husbands as often as not.  That is their only algorithm.  But, "what moves" is also what keeps the little hardware guy in business.  But, that little guy can't compete with the cut throat prices, and is loosing money stocking the last 10% of what you need to actually do something.  So, the little guy goes out of business, and we're stuck buying online, hoping the description matches what we're trying to do.  (First world problem?)

Moral of the story:  Support your local helpful hardware man.


----------



## Larry$ (Sep 22, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> The former is almost extinct


There is a small hardware less than a mile from my shop. It's been there since the 1800's. The now deceased owner told me he went to auctions in small town hardware stores to buy what is no longer available. Every corner of his store is stocked to the ceiling, basement, sheds out back and a garage. I fear that with his passing so will the store.


----------



## brino (Sep 22, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Do you ask those questions in a "hardware store", or in a "home improvement center". Those are NOT the same thing. The former is almost extinct, having been replaced by the latter. I know of a few actual hardware stores in the area, and I try to use them as much as possible. But even they have moved to mostly carrying the same junk as the big box stores, except in smaller quantities and with less variety.





Shotgun said:


> Moral of the story: Support your local helpful hardware man.



Here I feel very lucky....here are some memories.....
Our local Home Hardware used to be downtown on the main street in a 100-year old building.
It has always been a local family-owned business.
It was not very big, but every nook and cranny was used.

One night while disassembling my Jeep transmission I broke the tips on my snap-ring pliers....it was late, but I called them anyway...and they had a set. I said I'd be right over. Not only did they delay closing the store, the new set was waiting at the cash register for me!

I also remember the young son of the then owner playing a hide-and-seek game with me in that old store.

More than a dozen years ago, they moved to the outskirts of town and put up a huge, new building.
They kept that small-town service. Everyone is very helpful.

A few years ago the original owner died. 
His son now runs the store.

Sure, I sometimes wish they had a few more different items in stock.
But they will order it in and have it fairly quick if they can.
Plus any time I don't have to go to the big orange box store is a bonus.

-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 22, 2021)

You are lucky Brino. The old “be careful what you wish for” has happened here and the jury is out. One family owns the string of Miner’s/ Ace Hardware stores and our little one here was not only efficient but was staffed by retired trades guys who knew the store. The orange box was doing that too. But since Covid the old guys are gone in both places 

The last of the true old hardware stores close was in Pismo Beach and it was the funny series of semi connected rooms that was more like a rabbit warren than a store. I flashed back to the old store where I grew up. But the owner seemed like he was silently enraged every time we went in there. He was civil but it was a vibe. Last time we were in there he was selling out and everything had to go and you could swear it was a party, he was joking and smile on his face. It’s been gone now for a couple of years. I can only imagine how hard it is to run a brick and mortar where stuff is constantly changing.


----------



## brino (Sep 23, 2021)

tq60 said:


> We are building a project for the irrigation system that will have its own thread but we thought we would share an idea for our magnetic cover latch.



@tq60

I would like to apologize for the total "off-topic" of your thread.
It was NOT my intention to get into discussions about or memories of local hardware stores.

Thanks for sharing your solution of the magnetic latch!

-brino


----------



## tweinke (Sep 24, 2021)

I love the look on their faces at the hardware store when I walk in. I've told most of the help in the usual stores I go to to just go the other way and if I need help I will find them. They learn quickly that just because it is generally sold as one thing doesn't mean that there is a different part hiding inside it LOL. A few of them actually want to help me find the what's it I'm looking for now after showing them the new part or use of some of the purchases from them. And by the way the magnetic latching idea was awesome thanks for sharing your design!


----------



## tq60 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.

The meter panel project is for the most Part finished but we got additional idea to add additional things.

Our system has an option to use sensor devices with standard 4-20ma output so we found a couple and are waiting for them to arrive.

We added t connectors to plumbing is ready.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

